# Is the 2010 CAAD9 5 worth $250 more than the 09?



## osmiumtiger (Oct 18, 2009)

I'd like to get a CAAD9 5, but I'm not sure which year I should get.
I found an 09 at a LBS for $1250 in my size. The 10 model is $1500. 

2009: http://www.cannondale.com/bikes/09/cusa/model-9RA95D_9RA95C.html
2010: http://www3.cannondale.com/bikes/10/cusa/model-0RA95D_0RA95C.html

Is the 2010 model worth the extra money? If you think I should get the 09, do you think that the price is good?

Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2009)

If the improvement in the fork and BB30 are worth it to you then I'd say go for the 2010. I think I would tend to lean that way.


----------



## asad137 (Jul 29, 2009)

The two big differences (besides color schemes) are that the 2010 has a a) full carbon fork, and b) BB30 crank. Both make the 2010 bike lighter, maybe by half a pound or so? Only you can decide whether that's worth it to you.

That is not a great price on the '09, IMO. My LBS (which is admittedly a fairly large Cannondale dealer) offered me an '09 Six-5 (Aluminum main triangle, carbon stays, with an MSRP of $1760, I believe) for $1250. Now, the CAAD9 is probably more popular than the Six was, but you should be able to get a bigger discount than what your LBS is offering if you decide to go with the '09 -- My LBS was selling '09 CAAD9-5's for $1300 before the 2010's came in.

Asad


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

Pay the extra and go with 10 model, it's worth it.


----------



## Zachariah (Jan 29, 2009)

Actually, the 2010 CAAD 9-4 is almost ONE pound lighter, than the 2009 variant. I was lucky enough to score a full carbon Slice Si fork, for my 2009 non-BB30 CAAD 9 and removed an easy half pound right there.


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

Zachariah said:


> Actually, the 2010 CAAD 9-4 is almost ONE pound lighter, than the 2009 variant. I was lucky enough to score a full carbon Slice Si fork, for my 2009 non-BB30 CAAD 9 and removed an easy half pound right there.


Here is my caad 9 with Campy flatbar setup and I was able to located this full carbon fork.


----------



## asad137 (Jul 29, 2009)

Zachariah said:


> Actually, the 2010 CAAD 9-4 is almost ONE pound lighter than the 2009 variant.


There was no 2009 CAAD9-4 

Some of the weight savings of the 4 over the 5 come from the SRAM groupset.

Asad


----------



## Hank Stamper (Sep 9, 2009)

It does appear to be well worth $250. There's the fork and BB30 (not that I really know BB30 would make a difference but those more informed than I seem to agree it's a good thing), and although they are more personal preference items and not necessarily "better" for everyone, the tires and saddle are probably better too.

That being said just because those things are a good buy for $250 doesn't really prove that a rider would noticed the difference and $250 in your pocket would really help towards an eventual wheel upgrade where you'd certainly get some improvement.

I have the 09 and am really happy with it and it's not as if I find myself wishing I had a better fork or BB30......but still over the long run $250 is borderline insignificant with this hobbie so if deciding today I'd get the 10.
Good luck....If the fit's right I'm sure you'll be happy either way.


----------

